

Ask HN: Internships - Opportunities and Questions - bartyl

Dear HN, I am a British student studying in the UK and following experiences with both an IT Corporate and a startup, I am exploring potential opportunities for the summer ahead. As such I was hoping HN members could both answer a few key questions and also advise on and suggest internships and technology schemes around the world.<p>1) Can non-US Students undertake internships (join startups on a temporary basis) without a complicated visa application process? if no, do any firms offer experience to non-US Citizens helping with visa approval.<p>2) Outside the US, are there any other regions (excluding europe) with a number of startups which offer experience to Citizens of the UK/Europeans.<p>3) Apart from the Beckman Center for Internet &#38; Society (http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/node/7315), are there any other technology related academic programs for non-US Citizens around the world?<p>4) For UK and European-based firms who offer internships/experience - are they all pure-coding jobs? - (I am aware of job sites such as Enternships &#38; WorkinStartups, but am interested just in case some firms are not aware of these sites but have opportunities available)<p>I appreciate this is quite an extensive collection of questions and whilst I am clearly interested in a personal capacity, I am also hoping to start a discussion for the many other HN members who happen to be studying around the world and equally are investigating options for the summer ahead. Ultimately any information about internships and technology experience opportunities for undergraduates is welcomed here.<p>Thanks
======
fbuilesv
1) No. You'll need a J-1 visa and that usually takes a bit of time.

2) You might want to look into Chile or Brazil, a lot of companies seem to be
sprawling there. Be warned that you won't make the seem money you can make in
the UK or most of western Europe.

4) I had friends interning in Hungary and Berlin. One of them got to write a
F# -> JS compiler. The other one got more involved with SEO and marketing. You
can find all sort of jobs.

~~~
bartyl
Thanks for your comment, where would you recommend looking?

~~~
fbuilesv
Without knowing what you're good at I can't really give you specific answers,
but here are some tips:

* Most early stage startups don't have the money to hire and relocate an intern.

* Most early stage startups are not interested in interns.

* Big companies (Google, Microsoft) have a really good hiring process for interns. You might not be super interested in what they offer you but if you get an internship there it will look good on your resume and you will learn stuff.

* I know you wanted to exclude Europe in the list, but I know that several companies in Berlin are hiring interns (MoviePilot and Wooga come to mind).

------
ckate43
I would also really appreciate any ideas or suggestions?

